# avancer / s'avancer



## annie21

Bonjour à tous!
J'au lu dans un dictionnaire l'une des définitions de avancer et s'avancer est la même: Aller, se porter en avant. Je me demande s'il existe des différences entre les deux verbes dans ce sens. Merci beauocoup.


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

Pour ma part, je perçois "avancer" comme un mouvement _potentiellement_ continu (sauf si une indication contraire est donnée), et "s'avancer" comme une action brève : quand on _s'avance_, on ne fait généralement que quelques pas, tout au plus.


----------



## Maître Capello

Ce n'est pas aussi simple car on peut parfaitement dire _Il avança d'un pas_ autant que _Il *s'*avança d'un pas_.

Je ne sais pas si ce que je vais dire est fondé, mais il me semble qu'au sens propre, _avancer_ fait référence à une avance relative au sol, tandis que _*s'*avancer_ implique généralement un mouvement relatif à des personnes ou objets.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Bonjour.
Pourriez-vous développer un peu ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Je disais – sans trop m'avancer  – que _avancer_ indique que la personne avance par rapport au lieu où elle se trouve, c'est-à-dire qu'elle marche, qu'elle fait quelques pas en avant dans l'absolu, tandis que _*s'*avancer_ indique qu'elle avance par rapport à d'autres personnes ou des objets, qu'elle se met en avant par rapport à eux, qu'elle « sort du rang ».


----------



## snarkhunter

Maître Capello said:


> _*s'*avancer_ indique qu'elle avance par rapport à d'autres personnes ou des objets


... ou même des "non-objets" : on parle par exemple de "s'avancer _dans son travail (ses devoirs, etc._)", c'est-à-dire prendre de l'avance sur un emploi du temps, qui n'est donc ni une personne, ni un "objet" (physique).


----------



## Maître Capello

Certes. Je répondais dans le cadre de la question initiale sur le sens propre : « aller, se porter en avant ».


----------



## Anna-chonger

Merci beaucoup !
Mais alors on ne dirait pas "avancer dans son travail" ?

Ou bien... avec un autre sens ?


----------



## snarkhunter

Anna-chonger said:


> Mais alors on ne dirait pas "avancer dans son travail" ?


... C'est différent.
_"avancer dans son travail"_, c'est y progresser de façon générale.
_"s'avancer dans son travail"_, c'est prendre de l'avance dans son travail par rapport aux délais fixés.


----------



## Maître Capello

Personnellement, je n'emploie que _avancer dans son travail_ ; jamais _*s'*avancer dans son travail_, que je trouve assez étrange.


----------



## snarkhunter

_Avancer_, c'est progresser en tenant le rythme de progression prévu.
_S'avancer_, c'est prendre de l'avance, donc progresser plus vite (ou plus loin) que ce qui était prévu ou nécessaire.

Lorsque, lycéen ou étudiant, je m'avançais dans mes devoirs, je devançais les échéances de remise de ceux-ci au lieu d'attendre pour m'y atteler !


----------



## Bezoard

Assez d'accord. "S'avancer" se réfère à un délai que l'on devance ou raccourcit, alors que "avancer", c'est simplement progresser. Je ne dirais pas "en tenant le rythme de progression prévu". Par exemple, un écrivain peut stagner pendant très longtemps sur son bouquin, puis soudain avancer dans son travail.


----------



## Alessa Azure

Maître Capello said:


> _...avancer_ fait référence à une avance relative au sol, tandis que _*s'*avancer_ implique généralement un mouvement relatif à des personnes ou objets.



Donc, dans cette phrase il est préférable d'écrire _s'avancer_ ? Samuel est en route vers Les Arumes Mauves.

_Je roule et au fur et à mesure que je *m’avance* sur le chemin, les lieux changent, deviennent de plus en plus sombres, voire ténébreux._

Merci


----------



## Bezoard

Non, ça ne va pas vraiment. "Avance" serait possible mais pas très heureux non plus. Du reste, on peut avantageusement supprimer cette précision :

_Je roule et, au fur et à mesure, les lieux changent, deviennent ...

Je roule et au fur et à mesure du chemin, les lieux changent, deviennent..._


----------



## Maître Capello

Je suis d'accord avec Bezoard : dans ce contexte _s'avancer_ est inapproprié tandis que _avancer_ est possible mais guère heureux.

_Je m'avance sur le chemin_ me donne en fait l'impression que la personne est au bord du chemin et se dirige vers son milieu.

Autre solution : _Au fur et à mesure que je roule/que je m'approche de l'école, les lieux changent…_


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

_Je roule et*,* au fur et à mesure que* je progresse* sur le chemin, les lieux changent, deviennent de plus en plus sombres, voire ténébreux._


----------



## Alessa Azure

Merci.  Est-ce que vous savez pourquoi _je *(m)’avance* sur le chemin _ne se dit pas, à mon avis c'est tout à fait correct ? Je veux dire pourquoi il est possible de dire _*je progresse* sur le chemin _et non _je *(m)’avance* sur le chemin _?


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Je n'ai pas dit qu'il ne fallait pas les employer  : «* j'avance* / *je m'avance* sur le chemin » sont tout à fait corrects grammaticalement, ils se disent et sont compris ; ils seront même - probablement - plus employés au quotidien que *je progresse*, qui fait plus recherché. Je proposais ce synonyme pour ceux qui répugnent à utiliser les deux premiers.


----------



## Locape

Si je lis 'je m'avance sur le chemin', je pense que cette personne est à pied. En voiture ou à vélo, je dirais 'j'avance', car c'est en réalité le véhicule qui avance.


----------



## Maître Capello

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> à mesure que* je progresse* sur le chemin


J'avais d'abord employé ce même verbe, puis me suis ravisé. En effet, le verbe _progresser_ suggère pour moi une certaine pénibilité qui n'a pas vraiment lieu d'être ici.

Quoi qu'il en soit, dans ce contexte je ne sais pas trop pourquoi _avancer_ n'est pas une solution très naturelle pour moi. Je crois que j'emploierais ce verbe surtout s'il s'agit d'une progression lente ou précautionneuse, mais pas si Samuel roule à une allure normale.


----------



## Alessa Azure

Maître Capello said:


> ...j'emploierais ce verbe surtout s'il s'agit d'une progression lente ou précautionneuse...


Oui, c'est vrai, je n'y ai pas pensé mais je crois que c'est l'idée que j'avais en tête. Dans les paragraphes précédents j'explique que Samuel se sent suspendu entre deux univers. Après la mort de sa femme, il a décidé de changer de vie, il a quitté l'école qu'il dirigeait et sa ville pour devenir le directeur des Arums Mauves qui se trouve dans une forêt et n'a pas une bonne réputation. Lors de son trajet, il pense aux difficultés qui l'attendent.


----------



## Maître Capello

Ce n'est pas le genre de difficultés auquel je faisais allusion ; je parlais exclusivement des difficultés concrètes à avancer sur le chemin et en aucun cas de difficultés d'ordre psychologique. En d'autres termes, le verbe _avancer_ n'est à mon sens pas adapté dans votre contexte.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

> [...] au fur et à mesure que *j'avance* sur le chemin [...]


Le verbe « avancer » ne manque pas de synonymes, la difficulté vient de ce que chacun de ces synonymes offre une nuance de sens par rapport aux autres : avancer / s'avancer / progresser / aller / marcher / cheminer / se déplacer / se mouvoir / s'en aller / approcher / s'approcher / se porter vers / revenir... pour les plus proches du sens locomoteur.
Non seulement il y a des nuances de sens, mais souvent aussi une nuance de registre, du familier au surveillé.


----------

